# Let's see...um....



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2012)

Dennis Day? ...... no...
Doris Day? ..... no...
School day? .... no...

Oh, I got it:


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2012)

Could you explain what a father is for all of the orphans out there.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll certainly give it a try:

He's the one who holds down the recliner, while sleeping in front of the TV and holding the remote so no one else can change the channel.

He's the one who complains about having the same thing for dinner...again!!!

He's the one who lets you know your grades aren't up to snuff.

He's the one who has gone fishing when there's a big chore that needs doing.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2012)

He's the one moaning about us having a tort in the house overnight when he's working overseas and only home less than 50% of the time. 

Seriously though we miss him like mad and wish him and all other Dads Happy Father's Day


----------



## wellington (Jun 17, 2012)

He's the one that teaches you how to ride a bike, helps with all your animals and always has your back no matter what. HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 17, 2012)

wellington said:


> He's the one that teaches you how to ride a bike, helps with all your animals and always has your back no matter what. HAPPY FATHERS DAY



I thought that was Mom?



To all the fathers out there, happy father's day.... now get out of here and go spend some time with your kids, even if it is only a phone call.   Enjoy your day.


----------



## Edna (Jun 17, 2012)

He's the one that marries your mom and then treats you and all your sibs like you're his own children.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 17, 2012)

He's the one that doles out the Allowance!


----------



## pam (Jun 17, 2012)

He is the one who is always there when you need him  Happy Fathers day to all the great Dads


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2012)

He is your Rock. and father, before he is your friend... He is supportive and loves you, even if you make mistakes. He understands that no body is perfect
but he expects you to try. He knows you learn by Doing, and is there to help when you need it. 
He is the one that you miss and part of you dies when he does.. but you go on because you have to. and you take Some comfort in knowing he is now with you, everywhere you go!
Happy Fathers Day Papa...<3


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 17, 2012)

Laura said:


> He is your Rock. and father, before he is your friend... He is supportive and loves you, even if you make mistakes. He understands that no body is perfect
> but he expects you to try. He knows you learn by Doing, and is there to help when you need it.
> He is the one that you miss and part of you dies when he does.. but you go on because you have to. and you take Some comfort in knowing he is now with you, everywhere you go!
> Happy Fathers Day Papa...<3



It will be 15 years next month since I lost my dad. This made me cry.....


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 17, 2012)

Laura said:


> He is your Rock. and father, before he is your friend... He is supportive and loves you, even if you make mistakes. He understands that no body is perfect
> but he expects you to try. He knows you learn by Doing, and is there to help when you need it.
> He is the one that you miss and part of you dies when he does.. but you go on because you have to. and you take Some comfort in knowing he is now with you, everywhere you go!
> Happy Fathers Day Papa...<3



It's 10 years next month since my Dad died... this has me sniffing too... you never stop missing a parent who's passed.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 17, 2012)

No, you don't. And my dad was only 58 when he died. It took me a few years to get over the anger of that. But the missing, that will never go away.

And the older I get, the more I realize how young 58 was. Especially now that I'm in my 40's.......


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 17, 2012)

My biological father died when my mom was pregnant. My mom married my step dad when I was 14. He didn't snuff me out and he really takes great care of my mom. He is the best dad a girl could want.


----------



## Laura (Jun 17, 2012)

This is my second fathers Day without my dad.. I hate all the advertising for it.. but I realize there are lots of fathers still there.. 
I lost my mom 5 years before him.. So I guess Im an orphan too.. in a different sense of the word.. still have my 3 sisters tho.. 
sorry for making people cry.. but we are crying together, and not alone!


----------



## badkitty (Jun 17, 2012)

This is my first father's day without my dad, he passed away in Feb.
Happy father's day to all the great dad's out there.


----------



## terryo (Jun 17, 2012)

Life Lessons

You may have thought I didn't see,
Or that I hadn't heard,
Life lessons that you taught to me,
But I got every word.
Perhaps you thought I missed it all,
And that we'd grow apart,
But Dad, I picked up everything,
It's written on my heart.
Without you, Dad, I wouldn't be
The woman I am today;
You built a strong foundation
No one can take away.
I've grown up with your values,
And I'm very glad I did;
So here's to you, dear father,
From your forever grateful kid.
By Joanna Fuchs


There isn't one day in my life that I don't think of my Dad. When I was little he used to take me in the woods and we'd collect mushrooms, and he taught me which one's were OK to eat. If we spotted a Box Turtle (his favorite thing) we'd sit together under a tree and just watch him. He showed me where they hide under the leaf litter. He taught me to respect all living things, and told me that every living thing has a purpose in this world. He was a gentle man who never raised his voice and if I did something wrong he would sit down with me, and we would talk about it. He was a gardener. We had a yard that people would come to see, with beautiful flowers, a little pond, fruit trees and turtles hiding under shrubs. He was the kindest man I have ever met and only looked for the good in everyone.
He came through Ellis Island when he was 12, not speaking any English. He told me the greatest day of his live was when he became an American citizen, and the happiest day of his life was when I was born.
By the time he was 30 he owned his own home, and started his beautiful garden.
Just a very small tribute to my Dad.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 17, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> ... you never stop missing a parent who's passed.



I have to disagree with this, it depends on the relationship you had with your parents.



It is nice to see so many of you have/had great relationships with your Dads.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 17, 2012)

My father died on Christmas day seven years ago. I still get all choked up every time I think of him. I just try to remember that he would want me to be happy. 

Happy fathers day to all you dads out there


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## clare n (Jun 18, 2012)

Really tear jerking thread after reading from you guys...
I haven't lost my dad, as such, but am losing who he is, it's very confusing.... He's not been a great dad tbh. Growing up he was pretty vile, but got better as I grew up and split from my mum. Now at 71 the altzheimers is beginning, a different person, a frail old guy that needs looking out for. Lots of mixed feelings, got to forget the bad times & instinct kicks in and that voice says "you only get one...." so I'll always be there when he needs me.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 18, 2012)

clare n said:


> Really tear jerking thread after reading from you guys...
> I haven't lost my dad, as such, but am losing who he is, it's very confusing.... He's not been a great dad tbh. Growing up he was pretty vile, but got better as I grew up and split from my mum. Now at 71 the altzheimers is beginning, a different person, a frail old guy that needs looking out for. Lots of mixed feelings, got to forget the bad times & instinct kicks in and that voice says "you only get one...." so I'll always be there when he needs me.



My father is 72 (was here for Fathers Day Celebration), and like his mother and her mother before her, also has Altzheimers. He is Retired from the Military and was always Firm but Fair in raising us. I love him tremendusly and Hate what Altzheimers is doing to him. He went thru this same thing caring for his mom, as she did with hers.... Guess its my turn.... I hope I never have to watch my children live thru what what he, I and his mother went thru. 

Here's a pick of my son Justin, me and my Dad from this weekend.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, this thread started out as a sort of tongue in cheek, spoof, but has turned into a pretty nice tribute to dads. It has been a pretty nice read, and thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Laura (Jun 18, 2012)

old pic of me and my dad on a camping trip down to Hite Cove . My little dog at my feet....

oops its sideways.. HA!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it truly sideways, or are you guys awesome enough to stand that way? and xamric Alzheimer's is a horrible disease.


----------



## Zamric (Jun 18, 2012)

dmmj said:


> Is it truly sideways, or are you guys awesome enough to stand that way? and Zamric, Alzheimer's is a horrible disease.



it certainly is! I didn't know my Great Grand Mother very well, having only met her twice but I knew my Grandmother and loved her very much! I watched it happen to her from start to finish and not wanting to sound harsh, but I hope my father dies while he still has good memories of us all.

It is a horrable fate to out live your memories!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok sorry for going OT, but I don't think it is harsh to wish for your dad to go peacefully in his sleep, alzheimers is the one disease I fear from growing old, the only saving grace I have is thankfully it does not seem to run in my family.


----------



## clare n (Jun 19, 2012)

My dad isn't hugely bad yet, he still continues with his hobbies, enjoys his retirement etc, but just every so often does very odd out of character things, I went round one day in my glasses. He had forgotten I wore glasses then proceeded to hunt the entire house for all his pairs then make me try them all on... Yet other days he is completely ok. Take time as it comes I guess  my brother and sister have no time for him. This is a huge shame because one, it would help me out a little, and two- moreso,my dad misses them. A phone call now and then isn't enough. They will regret it one day.


----------

